# kraig jig joint questions



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i thought edge joining with pocket hole screws was a bad idea?





 
this vid was put out by kraig.

i read on here where it was a bad idea to do this. so is it or isnt it? confused now.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I've done it before. Not proud to say I have but I have. It's an alternative to clamps if you don't have the clamps or clamps wide enough for whatever your gluing up. Of course you would want to hide whatever side you put the pocket screws on and of course keep them back from edges so you don't expose them when cutting a panel down to size.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

while I am one that uses pocket screws for some applications, I never use them for that.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

oh ok. its gets confusing. i watch and learn alot fron utube and some say do this and that and some say dont and some say do and so on and so forth.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Mic...



key...



Mouse












 







.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's a professional who likes the jig:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K094OmX65O4&feature=player_embedded#at=11

Wonder how much he got paid for that endorsement?

I really like the jig, need to try it on edge banding sometime....


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Mic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I have/use pocket screws but never have to join boards on edge. I prefer to use biscuits and glue up. I just posted about some awesome clamps in another post using Woodriver Clamping System.....best purchase I have made in a long time!!!


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I was once asked if I thought that pocket hole joinery projects belonged in a woodworking magazine. My response was, "Why would I want to build something that looked like it came from Walmart?"

With that said, pocket hole joinery does have its place. Although I don't think that I would use the pocket screws alone as shown in the video. I would use glue on the edge joints AND I would be darn sure that the pocket holes weren't visible (or feel-able) in the final project.

BTW - I have been noticing that some high end custom cabinet makers are using pocket screws for face frame construction.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> I prefer to use biscuits and glue up.


Why would you do that?












 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rrich said:


> I was once asked if I thought that pocket hole joinery projects belonged in a woodworking magazine. My response was, "Why would I want to build something that looked like it came from Walmart?"


Exactly



rrich said:


> BTW - I have been noticing that some high end custom cabinet makers are using pocket screws for face frame construction.


I have been noticing that some low end custom cabinet makers are using pocket screws for face frame construction. 












 







.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I say to each their own. I use pocket screws for face frame & cabinet construction some don't. If planned well you should not see them. For edge jointing boards such as that many will use biscuits for alignment & glue. My preference is machining with a reverse glue joint bit then glue & clamp. Many times there are different techniques to accomplish the same job. Anybody that tells you that the way they do something is the best & only way to do it needs to come out of the dark ages. If building for a customer many don't understand how things are built anyway & wouldn't know the method you used as long as the finished project looks good.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jlord said:


> If building for a customer many don't understand how things are built anyway & wouldn't know the method you used as long as the finished project looks good.


Maybe that they don't know is a good thing.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Maybe that they don't know is a good thing.:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe true, but there is still not one pecking order for high end work unless it's a piece built to show off joinery.:smile:


----------



## TonyBal (May 17, 2011)

*The "Disney Factor"*

There is no way that over time with humidity changes, that those edges will still look tight & right.:thumbdown: With glue each edge is adhered to the other at *ALL* points of contact making for a much more dependable & stable joint. Plus there’s the “Disney Factor”. (Mik –key-mouse, & why not Goofy while we are at it).:laughing:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

I connected a few pieces of plywood scrap using pocket screws... for a shop utility cabinet... I was surprised how strong it was... worked like a charm.


----------

